# anyone have a blue rat up in OC, Calif



## rdang305 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am currently in yorba linda and I thought a rat wwould hands down the coolest pet
it doesn't need to be a blue rat
I just want a new babyborn rat
please only people close to orange county
thanks


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

You won't be able to get a newborn, if that's what you're asking for? :/


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Is it me or on first impressions does it seem like this person is after something to fill their snakes tum with...?

:?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think a blue rat would be more filling than a normal rat 

This is a strange post though.

p.s. rdang305, I'd do some research if I were you. If you don't already have a rat, and it sounds like you don't, you probably want to get two, to keep each other company! 

You won't be able to adopt/buy a rat until they are 6 weeks old, and they're quite big by them!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

rdang305 said:


> I just want a new babyborn rat



That sentence is the bit that makes me wary.


----------



## rdang305 (Feb 19, 2008)

chill you guys i just read a book on rats and before i thought they were really disgusting...cmon who didnt?
and i read all the cool tricks they could do
i seriously thought rat mazes were only in movies
and i heard that blue rats like ratatouille were actually real
yes i am a very new at this
and I don't even have A pet and why would anyone want to get a blue rat to feed a snake when they could just buy feeder rats...
and why can' t you buy a rat until 6 weeks?
hope this post cleared everyones heads or misconceptions
and are blue rats very expensive?
im just thinking about going to petsmart or something...


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> and why can' t you buy a rat until 6 weeks?


Rats need to be with their mothers until they are 4.5 weeks old. Generally, it's a good idea for them to be separated but stay wherever they are until 6 weeks, just to make sure they are eating, drinking okay and are well. You will not be able to buy a newborn rat, unless you're looking to feed. You wouldn't WANT a newborn rat, because you wouldn't be able to keep it alive, unless you are willing to feed it formula every 2 hours, night and day, stimulate it to go to the bathroom, and keep it warm. Even then, the chance of survival is about nilch. Since Petsmarts don't sell feeders, you won't find a newborn rat at Petsmart... That they'll sell you, anyway. At least, they shouldn't.

There are quite a few rescues in California you may want to check out. CA is FILLED with homeless rats and overpopulation. Most rescues can help with transporting.

http://www.rattieratz.com/
http://www.weecompanions.com/


----------



## rdang305 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ooo gotcha thanks!
No wonder you guys got so freaked out when I asked for a new babyborn.
Iwas just looking for a small, cute rat...
I don't want like a huge black sewer rat...y'know?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you're cute baby rat will grow up to be an adult. they will get bigger then that cute small rat. if you get male it can grow to over a pound and a female can get up to that as well. they won't look sewer rats of course, but they won't stay a baby for very long either. i'm very happy you are interested in getting rats but i suggest you read around on this forum and do some other reading as well. they only live a short time so that can be heartbreaking. and just because they are cheap to get does not mean they are cheap to keep. even for a very healthy rat you can plan on spending a minimum of $300 a rat on vet bills on just common things like lice and sniffles. it could very easily reach over $1000 in a very short time. also not all vets will deal properly with rats. sure, they'll put them down for you but they can not heal them when sick. then of course there is start up cost. be carefue what you hear from pet store employees. every once in a blue moon you'll come across one that actually knows what they are talking about but much more often they haven't a clue. there's a lot to keeping rats that may not be for everyone. so i suggest you do some more reading on them. it can fun to find out all the different stuff too though so it doesn't have to be completely all about work. good readings and happy huntings for those first rats of yours!


----------

